# Looking for Inspiration!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We are getting a new puppy on 2nd Jan 2009, he is a curly coated retriever, born 11/11/08 at 11pm. The breeder is allowing us to choose his Pedigree name and obviously his pet name. 
As he was born on Armistice Day she is looking for a WW1 theme for both names, this is where we are struggling to find something to suit. 
Am asking all my motorhomefacts friends for some help in thinking of a name. 
If it helps the father is Saxonholme Gunpowder Plot and the mother is Saxonholme Lorelei, pedigree name will start with Saxonhome ..............
Any help much appreciated, over to you guys


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

How about Saxonholme Wilfred Owen.
"Wilf" for short.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Carol.

"Saxonhome Tommy Atkins" maybe.

See >> here <<


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Saxonholme Normandy landings - Poppy for short?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Normandy Landings?

That's WWII unless I'm mistaken.

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

How about Verdun?

Verdy for short.

Edited to add:

Cambrai, Cambry for short

Ian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Flanders Poppy......Poppy for short.

Oops didn't realise its a boy!

So Flanders Trooper......Trooper for short.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Saxonholme poppy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ta everyone will run names past my son as its going to be his dog, some really good ones.     
We did think of Poppy but as he is male decided was too girly :roll: :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Ta everyone will run names past my son as its going to be his dog, some really good ones.
> We did think of Poppy but as he is male decided was too girly :roll: :roll:


whoops missed that point  
Saxonholme Spencer Churchill


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Paccendale Wifred Owen (he died there,and lived here in Wirral)
Passh for short.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out his digestive system first Carol. :roll: 8O 

You might need to call him "Saxonhome Mustard Gas". 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Check out his digestive system first Carol. :roll: 8O
> 
> You might need to call him "Saxonhome Mustard Gas". 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Saxonholme flanders poppy or poppies
ditto flanders fields
Silent Somme
Galippoli landings

or of course Archduke franz ferdinand

Phill


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Saxonhome Tipperary or Saxonhome Longway Tipperary, Tip for short?

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Check out his digestive system first Carol. :roll: 8O
> ...


His pet name is obvious innit?

Phosgene Phreddie (the Phantom Pharter) :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Ta everyone will run names past my son as its going to be his dog, some really good ones.
> We did think of Poppy but as he is male decided was too girly :roll: :roll:


It never bothered my uncle poppy  :wink:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

I have just caught this thread and was thinking along the lines of Saxonhome Flanders Poppy then got the gist of it's a boy so thought Poppet! Quickly discounted as not being "dog" enough so how about Pop.
Has the advantage of being short and can be said sharply to gain the dogs attention, without sounding like a command "Sit", "Wait" or "Heal".
My last dog was a proper Charlie, so he got the name of Charlie Brown but was called by Chuck it got his attention quickly and kind of suited his personality.  
Bet you can't wait till the new year!
Rob.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol

You say he was born on Armistice Day so how about

Saxonholme Ferdinand (Ferdy for short)

Reason Ferdinand Foch was the main signatory of the signing of the Armistice


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You've had my suggestions over MSN.

Still think you ought to try Tank on your son.

And I suggested Mustard but you didn't laugh then.

Now flouncing off ......


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> You've had my suggestions over MSN.
> 
> Still think you ought to try Tank on your son.
> 
> ...


Oh stop being so huffy, I did ask him about Tank and he screwed his face up so am thinking that meant NO!!! I laffed silently when you said Mustard but think that was around the same time as you suggested Trench!!!

We cannot wait till New Year Rob and will post pics etc as soon as we get him, also will post name when Craig (my son) decides meantime keep em coming the ideas so far have been great.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

as I am doing my family tree it ocurred that most of us had grandparents in the 1st world war. 

Now if you can find out their names you could use one of those.

My grandpa joined up when he was, officially, too young and called himself Jack (real name Michael). Didn't like it when he got there though. Ended up shooting two of his fingers off so that they would send him home  .

Pat


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Saxonholme Siegfried Sassoon would be nicely alliterative. Maybe Sass or Sassy for short.

Chris and John


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just been looking for music for a show and found this site where there is 40;s music as well any inspiration here??
http://www.stinalisa.com/Nostalgia.html

http://nfo.net/usa/ww2.html lots of old singers names here like Duke Ellington thats a nice doggy name :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

locovan said:


> Just been looking for music for a show and found this site where there is 40;s music as well any inspiration here??
> http://www.stinalisa.com/Nostalgia.html
> 
> http://nfo.net/usa/ww2.html lots of old singers names here like Duke Ellington thats a nice doggy name :lol:


Yeah! I like Ellington!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Just been looking for music for a show and found this site where there is 40;s music as well any inspiration here??
> ...


Off topic :lol: :lol:

have you looked at the links i love all the free music on it :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooooh very interesting ta mavis hunny I also like Ellington its quite unusual. Will run it by the heir and see what he says!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Oooooh very interesting ta mavis hunny I also like Ellington its quite unusual. Will run it by the heir and see what he says!


Your welcome :lol: I love the name more manly for your son to call out in the Park  ELLINGTON!!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We had a cat called Cooking Fat once.

Don't know if that's any help! :lol: :lol:

_(To the pure, all things are pure.)_ :wink: :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

You can't call him Ellington he will get Elly for short and then its smelly Elly cos he will be he's a boy dog!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well we think we have a name for our new puppy. He is to be called Floyd which I am reliably informed is a cross between Franz and Lloyd (Franz Ferdinand and Lloyd George)

Of course this may change accordingly when we get him!!


----------

